# 1969 GTO wiring diagrams



## aseylys (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, so I apologize if this is a repeat of a discussion but I've been searching for some wiring diagrams for my '69 GTO. Does anyone have parts or the full set of diagrams for a '69?


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

look up, there's a sticky with a 69 in it at the top of this page.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/


----------



## Q5Grafx (Aug 11, 2014)

i have the absolute best 1969 gto wiring diagram available but cant figure out how to post them here. I made a color coded Autocad drawing of the wiring diagram that has tags on each wire showing the color and gauge in autocad and .pdf if anyone wants them just send me a msg and ill get them to you. i have printed one out at Ansi E size and it looks awesome. i can also be reached at [email protected] made this for a gto i had and have now sold but will give away these files to anyone who wants them free.


----------



## waynej (Mar 9, 2017)

Q5Grafx said:


> i have the absolute best 1969 gto wiring diagram available but cant figure out how to post them here. I made a color coded Autocad drawing of the wiring diagram that has tags on each wire showing the color and gauge in autocad and .pdf if anyone wants them just send me a msg and ill get them to you. i have printed one out at Ansi E size and it looks awesome. i can also be reached at [email protected] made this for a gto i had and have now sold but will give away these files to anyone who wants them free.


Hi, I am in the process of rewiring /reconnecting all of the wires from my fuse panel to all of the proper connections having a diagram of where every plug goes to the correct place is essential . I removed the whole dashboard w/core and had New padded dash put on the Core . It took so long 1 1/2 to get the dashboard back from the people that did the restoring I have forgotten a few connections . I want to be sure that it is done correctly . Please let me know if you could help me ? Thank You for your time . Wayne C. Johnson ,52 Londonderry Drive , Easton Md. 21601 -- 410-443-8383 cell Again Thanks


----------



## Valerie (May 9, 2020)

Q5Grafx said:


> i have the absolute best 1969 gto wiring diagram available but cant figure out how to post them here. I made a color coded Autocad drawing of the wiring diagram that has tags on each wire showing the color and gauge in autocad and .pdf if anyone wants them just send me a msg and ill get them to you. i have printed one out at Ansi E size and it looks awesome. i can also be reached at [email protected] made this for a gto i had and have now sold but will give away these files to anyone who wants them free.


I would love to have the files for a 1969 GTO wiring harness. My Dad is giving me our family car. He bought it new and it was our childhood car. I learned to drive on that car. Now it sits in garage. What a shame...right? I want to drive it in our hometown parade and take it to our classic car club. Can you help me with those drawings? Please send them to [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

aseylys said:


> Hi, so I apologize if this is a repeat of a discussion but I've been searching for some wiring diagrams for my '69 GTO. Does anyone have parts or the full set of diagrams for a '69?


I bought mine from here: Color coded, laminated, awesome.

1969 Pontiac Lemans Tempest & GTO Color Wiring Diagram

Bear


----------



## Teknoid (Mar 25, 2021)

Q5Grafx said:


> i have the absolute best 1969 gto wiring diagram available but cant figure out how to post them here. I made a color coded Autocad drawing of the wiring diagram that has tags on each wire showing the color and gauge in autocad and .pdf if anyone wants them just send me a msg and ill get them to you. i have printed one out at Ansi E size and it looks awesome. i can also be reached at [email protected] made this for a gto i had and have now sold but will give away these files to anyone who wants them free.


Hi,
Do you still have the 1969 GTO wiring diagram? I am redoing a convertible.
Thanks,
Fred


----------

